# mozilla-firefox-bin 100% użycia procesora

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Kilka dni temu zaktualizowałem binarną wersje firefox do 2.0.0.12. Od tego czasu zaczęły się problemy podczas ładowania stron. Na przykład strona http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/distfiles/ która na moim wolnym łączu normalnie ładowała się ok. 2 minut teraz nie ładuje się wcale, ponieważ w pewnym momencie firefox całkowicie pochłania procesor i komputer w zasadzie się zawiesza.

Top pokazuje:

```
[root@prime~]# top

top - 12:59:40 up 36 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.99, 0.84, 0.57

Tasks:  79 total,   3 running,  76 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):100.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   1036072k total,   573028k used,   463044k free,    61176k buffers

Swap:  4120664k total,        0k used,  4120664k free,   280892k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

10343 radek     25   0  217m 113m  18m R 99.9 11.3   3:38.62 firefox-bin

    1 root      15   0  1592  544  472 S  0.0  0.1   0:01.50 init

    2 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0

    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0

    4 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0

    5 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.19 events/0

    6 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper

    7 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread

   38 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.05 kblockd/0

   39 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid

  162 root      16  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 kseriod

  185 root      23   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush

  186 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 pdflush

  187 root      18  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kswapd0

  188 root      18  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0

  262 root      15 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.22 vesafb

  339 root      18  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kpsmoused

  961 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksuspend_usbd

  964 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd

 1366 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khpsbpkt

 1437 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 knodemgrd_0

 1923 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ata/0

 1924 root      12  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ata_aux

 1932 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_0

 1933 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_1

 2393 root      12  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kmirrord

 2545 root      13  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksnapd

 2713 root      14  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 dm-bbr/0

 3293 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 reiserfs/0

 3403 root      15  -4  2120  952  460 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.32 udevd

 6898 root      15   0  1828  544  436 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 metalog

 6899 root      15   0  1816  212  128 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 metalog

 7426 root      18   0  1992  376  252 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 dhclient

 8108 root      18   0  2824  616  476 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 kdm

 8189 root      15   0  102m  34m 4816 S  0.0  3.4   0:41.01 X

 8190 root      15   0  6484 2296 1520 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.14 cupsd

 8191 root      17   0  3540 1432 1108 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.02 kdm                        
```

Pozostaje, jeżeli się uda, zabicie procesu lub reset kompa. Konqueror otwiera tą stronę bez problemu. Firefoksa przeinstalowałem.

Możecie sprawdzić czy macie podobne problemy u siebie?

----------

## largo3

Gdy strona ładuje się wzrasta użycie procesora (70-80% momentami do 97%), Firefox zaczyna lagować, ale nie ma to większego wpływu na system. Nie muszę też zabijać przeglądarki - wystarczyło zamknięcie zakładki ze stroną.

mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.12

----------

## nbvcxz

u mnie lagowanie na cholernym foxie (bez wzgldu wersja 2, 3 czy swiftfox) to normalka dla porównania na wskazanym adresie opera również nieco spowalnia system (w końcu o ile mnie wzrok nie myli ładuje stronke wielkości ~6Mb)  ale obciążenie znacznie mniejsze - a po załadowaniu lagi znikają i wszystko chodzi płynnie

----------

## Radioaktywny

Zgadza się, po załadowaniu strony lagi znikają. Ale podczas ładowania fox tak obciąża procka (athlon 2500+) że nie jest on w stanie obsłużyć przeglądarki. Nie jestem w stanie nawet wyłączyć karty z ładowaną stroną - zero reakcji przeglądarki do czasu załadowania strony. W konsekwencji strona ta ładuje się ok. 15 minut, a na konqueror trwa to ok. 2 minut bez żadnego zamulania systemu. Nie przypominam sobie aby takie zamułki były na wcześniejszych wersjach firefoksa.

----------

## lazy_bum

@ opera weekly 1772 się ładuje +/- 2 minuty. Można spokojnie przeskakiwać po pulpitach pomimo zużycia 100% CPU. Zakladkę da się zamknąć bez większych problemów.

Zjada mnie tylko ciekawość czy używasz tej strony jako jakiegoś testu czy może odwiedzasz regularnie z jakiś dziwnych powodów? (-;

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  [...] Zjada mnie tylko ciekawość czy używasz tej strony jako jakiegoś testu czy może odwiedzasz regularnie z jakiś dziwnych powodów? (-;

 

 :Wink: 

Strony tej używam tylko do tego testu ponieważ nie me na niej żadnych bajerów w javie czy flash.

Generalnie gdy miałem ff =<2.0.0.11 miałem bardzo często otwartych ponad 50 zakładek z których większość się ładowała i nie było ŻADNYCH zamułek.  Teraz często gdy otworze kilka to już jest dramat  :Sad:   Ciężka tragedia.

Ale jednocześnie nie jest to regułą. Mogę otworzyć bardzo wiele zakładek ze strony www.linux.pl które także jednocześnie się ładują i raczej nie odczuwam żadnej zamuły. Spowolnienie następuje gdy jakaś chociaż jedna strona ma dużą objętość jak właśnie http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/distfiles/

----------

